
The V-22 Osprey-Inspired Army Aircraft Is Ready for Takeoff - mhandley
https://www.wired.com/story/bell-v280-valor-tiltrotor-test/
======
jandrese
Note that despite the optimistic sounding headline this is a single prototype
undergoing static testing on the ground. It still has to make it through the
selection and procurement process. Said process is going to be colored no
doubt by the high cost and troubled development of the V-22.

------
metalliqaz
I wish they explained how they were doing tilt rotor with stationary engines.
That must be one hell of a gearbox that can transfer horsepower to a shaft
with a 90 degree range of motion.

~~~
dTal
I don't see the problem. If the axis of rotation is along the drive shaft
(which is already spinning at hundreds of RPM), there's no extra gearing
required at all.

